# Two old Aurora jets...



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are two old Aurora models that came from the 50-year-old attic stash. Even though they are fairly small in scale, they remain as some of my favorite models, especially the F-107A. Aurora managed to produce some interesting airplanes in their line of models.

1/121 scale Convair F-102 Delta Dart 

1:117 scale North American F-107A Ultra Sabre

Thanks for looking....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice! Good ol' Aurora - producing models that are almost the same shape as the originals . Trumpeter has a very nice 1/72 F-107, btw.

That F-102 just gave me a flashback - I bet that's the kit I took to show and tell one day in kindergarten in 1962.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I like the nostalgia feel to these kits, especially those ageing yellowed decals! Thanks for showing.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice old jets-really like the F-107 paintwork!
Steve


----------

